# Question about printing t-shirts



## tamjam (Mar 5, 2007)

We had a t-shirt business awhile ago and we are wanting to start it up again. We had a hard time because we had to do everything ourselves: Printing, shipping, marketing, etc. We want to outsource the printing and possibly the shipping to another company and not CafePress because their prices start too high. I need a cheap printer preferrably here in the states. Although I'm not opposed to using someone overseas, but I'd rather support a printer here in the states. Does anyone know of a cheap printer here in the states or overseas?


----------



## Mystic (Nov 26, 2006)

Your best bet would be to look locally first. That way you would be able to deal with them face to face. Try a search at yellowpages.com and see what comes up on your area.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Does anyone know of a cheap printer here in the states or overseas?


Since we have many members here who are printers, we tend to stay away from printer recommendations that might encourage self promotion or spam, but you can find lots of printers by searching through your local yellowpages for screen printing.

You can also post in the classifieds at TSPMB - The Screen Printers Message Board! and have printers respond to your bid request.

Once you have 15 posts here at t-shirtforums, you can post a request for a printer in our classifieds area.

We also have 2 screen printers who are offering discounts for forum members on this page:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/view_sponsoroffers.htm#special


----------

